# Tips on Growing Aquarium Plants With LEDs



## imigyjunia (Jul 12, 2011)

There are several benefits to used LED lighting for fish keeping. As we all know, LED lights are energy-efficient and have ideal light spectrum to give aquariums a marine-like, blue-violet ambiance similar to moonlight. Compared to fluorescent and metal halide bulbs, LED lamp is subtle and relatively dim, but the high-wavelength light spectrum makes LED lighting a better choice for growing plants of all kinds, including notoriously temperamental species. Below are some tips on growing aquarium plants with LEDs.


1. When setting up LED lighting to the aquarium, do not place LEDs to the side or corners, because if you do so, the LED lights will be unable to give adequate light for your plants’ photosynthesis. Make sure the light shines over a broad area of the tank.


2. If you are beginner, consider planting easy-to-grow plants such as water sprite, java fern and duckweed. Many plants do not thrive in saltwater or brackish environment, so it is not a good idea to risk wasting both money and time to grow plants that are delicate high-maintenance. Undemanding aquatic plants can effectively increase dissolved oxygen in the water and help to remove nitrates while thriving without much care..


3. Root the plants in a quarter of an inch of gravel (or the smallest amount necessary for keeping the plants in place). Understand that aquatic plants tend to rot or die prematurely if they are rooted too deeply.


4. Leave the LED lights on for 14 to 18 hours per day while the plants acclimate to their new environment. Reduce the amount of light at a rate of one hour per week until the tank is lit eight to 12 hours per day; this range is ideal for most fish and aquatic plants.


5. Check levels of nitrate, nitrite and ammonia at least once per week to ensure the health and vitality of your fish and invertebrates. Note that thriving plants generally reduce levels of these pollutants. Remove any dead or decaying plant matter from the tank promptly to prevent toxin buildup.
Read more: How to Grow Aquarium Plants With LEDs | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_5883240_grow-aquarium-plants-leds.html#ixzz1RrLLmBF7
http://www.imigyled.com


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have the Marineland Single LED light system. Is that sufficient for growing plants or can you recommend another Marineland LED light system that would work.

Thanks,
MetalArm3


----------

